# Blade Steel. School Me



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would like to buy myself a quality blade for my various recreational hobbies and am realizing that although I know the type of knife I’d like along with the specific features I want, there is one aspect of blade selection that I just don’t know enough about. Steel type. 

I know that I want a fixed blade that will be on the thicker end of the spectrum but there are several kinds of steel that I don’t know enough about. CPM-154, CPM-S30V, etc...

What should I consider here?

Thoughts / recommends appreciated!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I did some research on knives a while back because I felt like getting a nice one (never did). Most of the nice ones were S30V. S30V is apparently the cat's meow because of how well it holds an edge. I don't own a knife with that steel because they are really expensive, so I can't confirm quality or give any input on how easy it is to sharpen, etc... 

Nice knives are awesome. I hope you find a great one. 8)


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

I own several custom made knifes. The one I use the most is plain old 52000 carbon steel. Why? I sharpen my knifes myself and it will take an edge almost instantly.
If you are gutting and skinning multiple critters, you can hit it on a steel and its ready to go again.
The super steels hold an edge for an incredably long time and are just as incredably hard to resharpen.
The only thing I don't like about it is it will rust. Vic


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I had an online order get screwed up and they sent me a ceramic knife along with half my order. I contacted them for return info but they decided to just ignore it. Its pretty interesting how sharp it is and how long it holds an edge. Just never pry with them as they are brittle.

My "good" knife I take with my hunting is the classic Buck 110. Sadly its nearly always back in the truck, atv... pack etc. I've cleaned well over 3 dozen big game animals... maybe 4 dozen... with a tiny Leatherman PS4 Squirt, just because its so small its always with me... always. Killed many a deer that I ran up to and decided it wasn't worth hiking back to get the Buck and just did it with the squirt.


-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I always have a Kershaw spring assist with me. I use it for everything so I sharpen it fairly often. I have several in different styles and sizes. It holds a pretty good edge except when I use it for cutting and stripping wires for electronic work.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the thoughts guys. 

Long story short, I am teaching my daughter outdoor skills and will be teaching her some Bushcraft skills in the process. I have a couple decent blades already but as I was looking at buying her a knife (prob gonna be a Tops Mini Scandi), I realized I wanted a good knife that would take a beating and the more I thought about it, the more I realized I wanted a fixed blade (Dallan, I have a 110 auto and LOVE it). 

So I keep bouncing around on a few knives for myself but haven’t made a decision yet.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh, I bought a Boker auto as my EDC and it has an AUS8 steel blade. Works well but it doesn’t hold an edge like my Benchmade Saddle Mountain does (S30v).


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Bax* said:


> Oh, I bought a Boker auto as my EDC and it has an AUS8 steel blade. Works well but it doesn't hold an edge like my Benchmade Saddle Mountain does (S30v).


That Saddle Mountain is a great knife. I have that one, and carry the Benchmade Grizzly Ridge folder for my EDC, also made out of S30V. I also have a Griptilian that's made out of 154CM that seems to dull easier than the other two.


----------

